# Make a story... ????



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Shall we make a weird , funny , oddball , story together ??????
I will start and the next person adds their bit to the story and so on 
NO RUDE ADD ON`S PLEASE.


Woke up one morning and .....


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Had a weird craving for some pickled gerkins..


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

So I went to town, stopped for coffee and a paper.


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

And suddenly a stranger sat down next to me and said...


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

You wanna buy a watch?


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

that is not a watch ... that is a.........


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

chronograph, which is much like a watch, but


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

You can't put it on a chain and carry it in your left breast pocket, so I passed on the chronograph, but I asked the man "would you happen to know where I might could buy a".........


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Good fishing rod, my wife has told me not to come home without a freshly caught fish for dinner...


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

Which she will promptly gut and feed to our..........


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Gnomes. They all stand in a row at the dinner hour and wait for their...


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Fish scraps, after all is eaten and fish bones are the only thing left, they make tiny little instruments with those bones and play melodic music in the garden, which the beautiful music always attracts......


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Vagrants, scoundrels, & rock bottom Thieves.....


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

to become gnomes themselves and go to live in a wishing tree.......


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

But instead of the music attracting those vagrants, scoundrels and rock bottom thieves... The music attracted a much different crowd of beasts these were called......


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

but would not answers to any known name ..........


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They were called by smoke mirrors and grunts made by the sailors and serving wenches.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

But what were these little unnamed beast`s planning to do with so many feather boa`s .........


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

There seemed to be so many boas in so many bright colors.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Then all of a sudden... A voice rang out.... I WANNA DANCE !!! It was ....


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

Fleetwood Mac, singing a song which had all the people dancing in the streets and the animals???....


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

The animals all hummed the tune and batted their eyelashes , what was the name of that song .........


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

It was R-E-S-P-E-C-T,


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Find out what it means to me ...........................,.....


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

RESPECT sock it to me!


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

After socking it to Energyvet and wondering want the song meant to DansChicks , the gnomes had a good old fashioned........


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Ice cream sundae... With


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

FleetWood Mac , who took them to the gnome park for a strange .........


----------



## Janey (Jul 4, 2012)

cat because she has been a good girl watching the chickens peeking around--------


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

a giant birthaday cake for .............


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Abraham Lincoln. He tried not to tell anyone about his birthday, but somehow they found out anyway. So...


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

he made lots of party hats with pom poms on and made a HUGE jelly out of.............


----------



## Janey (Jul 4, 2012)

*story*



cogburn said:


> Then all of a sudden... A voice rang out.... I WANNA DANCE !!! It was ....


Micheal Dancin to """""Thriller""""" and Chicken little gets the barnyard ready for----


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

for the sky to fall into ........


----------

